# Going to get EOS R - Have a Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT



## Dockland (Nov 14, 2019)

First post here. Be gentle 

I have the Speedlite 600EX II-RT
Is it going to work as expected with EOS R out of the box? Have a 5D mk IV and use to how it behaves. Is there any difference using this Speedlite on a EOS R?
Going to get a EOS R this black friday.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 14, 2019)

Should work the same.
I've found that all of my flashes (Canon, Yongnuo, Nissin and Godox) work perfectly with my R.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 14, 2019)

My ancient 430EX II and 580 EX II work well with my EOS R, so I'm sure that the more modern 600EX II RT will do the same.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 14, 2019)

It'll work fine with the EOS R.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 15, 2019)

I used the original 600ex three days last week as a master for two more, sometimes just by itself. Worked great. 

I didn't notice any significant difference from 5D4. Exposures accurate using ETTL. All my shots were bounce-flash.

Fire away!


----------



## unfocused (Nov 15, 2019)

I have seven EX600s and two EX 600IIs ( Don’t judge me) set up in my studio/office. I use them almost exclusively with the R. They work perfectly. The R has the same speedlight menu system as all modern Canons.


----------



## Dockland (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow, what a response. Thank you all. 
Next step I'm going to get some sort of "macro flash" as well attached to my 100mm. But first things first


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 15, 2019)

Dockland said:


> Wow, what a response. Thank you all.
> Next step I'm going to get some sort of "macro flash" as well attached to my 100mm. But first things first



The MT24-EX does strange things on my RP, it likes to over expose by more than 2 stops in E-TTL mode most of the time. It doesn't do that on the SL1 in liveview, M1, M50 and M6II. The picture I took on the R+MT24 were on the border of maxing out the flash, so I can't say if suffers from the same issue. All with the MP-E65mm. 
That's the only flash issue I came across on the R and RP so far.


----------

